# CEL after turbo muffler delete and AEM intake install '21



## vutec (Oct 9, 2013)

Ive tried searching but couldnt find any reliable information. I installed an AEM intake and a turbo muffler delete on my '21 SE R-Line Black and got a CEL. I read the code with OBDEleven and it came back with "p04f000 evap system high pressure purge line performance". I checked every plug and connection and all is secure. Has anyone had this problem after intake or TMD install?


----------



## JOSHFL420 (Mar 17, 2003)

Make sure you connected all hoses back up. All else fails remove items and see if it continues. I don’t think it’s the TMD.


----------



## GTIAWW (Jan 18, 2004)

vutec said:


> Ive tried searching but couldnt find any reliable information. I installed an AEM intake and a turbo muffler delete on my '21 SE R-Line Black and got a CEL. I read the code with OBDEleven and it came back with "p04f000 evap system high pressure purge line performance". I checked every plug and connection and all is secure. Has anyone had this problem after intake or TMD install?


Any update on this? I too have the same fault code on the same 21 tiguan R-Line Black after a turbo muffler delete, turbo inlet pipe and hose. I replaced n80 valve and still get the same code. I put everything back to stock and still have the same code.


----------



## GTIAWW (Jan 18, 2004)

So after countless hours of staring at my wife's 2020 Tiguan and my 2021 Tiguan, I noticed the turbos are slightly different and so are the turbo mufflers. The turbo on the 21 Tiguan's have an additional hose attached right at the turbo muffler housing. This hose somehow acts as a vacuum source for the EVAP-N80 valve. Once a turbo delete muffler is added it seals off that vacuum source and throws the code P04F000. I put in the stock turbo muffler and the code went away.


----------



## CarniifeX (Aug 24, 2008)

GTIAWW said:


> So after countless hours of staring at my wife's 2020 Tiguan and my 2021 Tiguan, I noticed the turbos are slightly different and so are the turbo mufflers. The turbo on the 21 Tiguan's have an additional hose attached right at the turbo muffler housing. This hose somehow acts as a vacuum source for the EVAP-N80 valve. Once a turbo delete muffler is added it seals off that vacuum source and throws the code P04F000. I put in the stock turbo muffler and the code went away.


Can you attach a photo of the updated turbo muffler delete itself, or provide a part number?

Please and thank you.


----------



## NY•DUBSTER (May 31, 2015)

GTIAWW said:


> So after countless hours of staring at my wife's 2020 Tiguan and my 2021 Tiguan, I noticed the turbos are slightly different and so are the turbo mufflers. The turbo on the 21 Tiguan's have an additional hose attached right at the turbo muffler housing. This hose somehow acts as a vacuum source for the EVAP-N80 valve. Once a turbo delete muffler is added it seals off that vacuum source and throws the code P04F000. I put in the stock turbo muffler and the code went away.





GTIAWW said:


> So after countless hours of staring at my wife's 2020 Tiguan and my 2021 Tiguan, I noticed the turbos are slightly different and so are the turbo mufflers. The turbo on the 21 Tiguan's have an additional hose attached right at the turbo muffler housing. This hose somehow acts as a vacuum source for the EVAP-N80 valve. Once a turbo delete muffler is added it seals off that vacuum source and throws the code P04F000. I put in the stock turbo muffler and the code went away.


Could you take a picture of that vacuum line going to the turbo same issue with my 21


----------



## RaginCajun117 (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## SecorF1 (Dec 19, 2021)

vutec said:


> Ive tried searching but couldnt find any reliable information. I installed an AEM intake and a turbo muffler delete on my '21 SE R-Line Black and got a CEL. I read the code with OBDEleven and it came back with "p04f000 evap system high pressure purge line performance". I checked every plug and connection and all is secure. Has anyone had this problem after intake or TMD install?


I've tried two different yet similar muffler deletes and had the same experience. I went back to the factory installed muffler and have had no issues.


----------

